# On my way to the new pup



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

On my way to meeting the new pup in his litter I felt some anxiety as I was now definitely leaving WD behind and moving on. Then a sign alongside the road, honestly true as if it was planted just for me at that very same time:
"Never trade in tomorrow for yesterday".
That helped and I wanted to share this with you because I sincerely hope that this will help all of you who are dealing with these huge losses.
From all the dogs I have lost over the years, the German Shepherds have been the most intense to mourn.
Heal well and cherish your beautiful loyal friends in this life and beyond.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats and good luck with the new pup!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

SOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!
Moms


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats and good luck!

You haven't left WD behind, he will always be in your heart and he would want you to find love and comfort with another 4 legged friend.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> Congrats and good luck!
> 
> You haven't left WD behind, he will always be in your heart and he would want you to find love and comfort with another 4 legged friend.


Oh, yes he is there to stay forever.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

My wife and I were talking about this last night. We dearly miss every one. Only over time does it get easier to remember primarily the good times but we will always miss the fallen. 

Congrats on the new pup!! We are about two weeks behind you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! & Good luck WD


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah hah, a message from the universe, lolol...sweet. 

If not for the next one, I don't know how I would EVER get over the last one. 

Congrats on your new puppy!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WD will always be in your heart and he'd want you to be happy, even if that means you bring home a puppy. Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

katieliz said:


> Ah hah, a message from the universe, lolol...sweet.
> 
> If not for the next one, I don't know how I would EVER get over the last one.
> 
> Congrats on your new puppy!!!


This is SO true!! Each one paves the way for the next.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Congrats and good luck!
> 
> You haven't left WD behind, he will always be in your heart and he would want you to find love and comfort with another 4 legged friend.


Couldn't have said it better myself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

